
Google’s Feed Reading Service Unusable Since Sunday - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/11/the-googlereaderpocalypse-is-upon-us-googles-feed-reading-service-unusable-since-sunday/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
gm
I got the same revived old entries. Google Reader works, but had a blip
yesterday. Mark stuff as read again and move on people.

BTW, I read this story on Google Reader, fwiw.

~~~
the_watcher
The blip is _still_ occurring today. Every five minutes my Reader says 1000+
new entries.

------
greenmountin
What are the appropriately open / stripped down alternatives? I don't need a
social network (or even 10s update rates), just a cloud that knows what I've
already read.

~~~
lh7777
NewsBlur is an open source alternative that's worked great for me over the
past year or so. Even if GR isn't destined to be shut down, NewsBlur's worth
the switch just for the Intelligence feature.

------
the_watcher
This is really messing with my news consumption. Looking for best
alternatives.

------
dunham
I haven't seen any problems in Reeder, which uses Google Reader as a back-end
server for feeds and "read/unread" state.

Perhaps this is just a problem in the web client code?

~~~
the_watcher
According to the article, it is a problem for clients that use it as a back-
end too. Seems like it isn't affecting everyone though.

------
schoper
I noticed problems with Google Reader last night. Not present in Firefox and
they went away when I restarted Chrome.

~~~
the_watcher
It's been on and off for me since yesterday.

------
uladzislau
I expect Google will discontinue the Reader at some point and suggest to use
Google+ instead.

~~~
the_watcher
That would drive me crazy. RSS might not be the perfect technology, but for
someone like me, who likes to skim headlines and brief summaries throughout
the day, it's a great way to keep everything organized. I don't want all of my
RSS feed to be social.

~~~
sentenza
IMO RSS is one of the backbones of the social net. There are a lot of people
out there that pull content into the social networks from their rss stream.

There is also this: From my experience, social networks as they exist today
are totally useless for keeping up with a large number of information sources.
It is just impossible to keep things sorted. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?

------
the_watcher
It's back up for me it seems. Knock on wood, I guess.

------
NateDad
Works fine for me.

~~~
kenoh
Same here. Haven't had any problems yet.

